# George farmer gives up the planted tank hobby!



## Jeremy (14 Jan 2008)

I had an interesting phone call conversation with George farmer last night. He sounded frustrated, and told me that he had ripped his planted tank out in order to keep Goldfish instead.

Has all that CO2 gone to his head?


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jan 2008)

I voted plants coz if he isn't keeping plants anymore where am i gonna get all my plants from?????!LOL
It'll be nice to see what he comes up with if he does go goldfish.
I bet he's still keeping at least one planted tank going


----------



## Jeremy (14 Jan 2008)

I'm only joking!

He hasn't really given up plants.

He is going to try some goldfish though, and see if he can apply the same aquascaping methodology, like the Golden ratio, to other types of tank.


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jan 2008)

Should have some interesting results.


----------



## Moss Man (14 Jan 2008)

Is there any way to vote for both?!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Jan 2008)

Ooooh, that's not nice! I was quite concerned and worried then!  

Oh, and I voted goldfish for a laugh!


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jan 2008)

I voted for plants because I have been trying to copy everything he does (positioning the equipment) and so far is working so I want to knoe the next 'secret' lol

plus I cant stand goldfish. (waits for flamers)

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jan 2008)

Yes, it is true.

I simply don't have time top maintain two nice planted tanks.  So I'm converting the 120cm into something relatively low maint.

I've always loved nice quality fancy goldfish.  They are so relaxing.  My wife loves them too, so that's a winner also.

I've never seen a really well-aquascaped goldfish tank in the UK either.

So bring on the goldfish!

I still have my pimped Juwel Rio 125, so I can keep my eye in, plant-wise.

Jeremy popped over to blag the plants from the 120cm.





Jer and Dan are sharing them but I'm sure they'll be some spare left over.

If you PM Dan then you may get lucky!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Jan 2008)

Interesting idea, George.  Certainly worth a try, cant hurt and there are only so many hours in the day   I'm at 5 tanks now and counting, something has to give!!

Sam


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Jan 2008)

Hi guys, i'll sort out Georges plants and post what is up for grabs.
I was thinking if you let me know what you want and stick Â£3 in the ukaps paypal account then that'll pay for the postage and ukaps may gain a bit. I might even throw in a ukaps window sticker if your lucky.   
Our paypal account is accounts@ukaps.org
I'll post pictures asap.


----------



## johnny70 (15 Jan 2008)

Put me on the list please, I'll be happy to take some please

JOHNNY


----------



## stevet (15 Jan 2008)

They do get an unfair press sometimes the old goldies

The Oscar fish of the coldwater world....

This post was moderated by Dan Crawford for possibly offensive content.


----------



## Lozbug (17 Jan 2008)

tis' a shame to hear but at the same time, i am a big fan of fancy GF so can see the appeal. have tosakin & ranchu myself and in past had ryukin & fantails. 

good luck with it George!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2008)

Ha ha!

Had you all going!   

I'm not really going goldfish.  I _was_ really considering it though and its something I would still like to do in the future.  I'm having a big tank in my kitchen/diner soon...

So in the 120cm I'm now doing a South American-based set up with loads of Echinodorus and a few other SA plants.

Maybe angels, but definitely tetras.

Hopefully I'll be able to show you pics from the old 'scape soon.  I'm awaiting clearance from Tropica, as there are new species in there.   8)


----------



## Garuf (17 Jan 2008)

You should have waited for April. Would have been more suitable.
 Can't wait to see your new tank, inspirational as always I hope.


----------

